# I Got It Bad



## ghurlag (Apr 27, 2013)

My name is Brian, and I'm a fishaholic...

For the past few days and nights, my thoughts have constantly drifted to fishing. Not just generic, "boy I'd love to fish somewhere", but specific locations, specific approaches (wading vs. kayaking), specific baits and lures. It's like an itch that needs to be scratched. 

After being thwarted last night, I was d---ed if I was going to let the weather radar deter me tonight, so my son and I headed to a spot I know to hold smallies. To increase his odds of play time, I put him on a nightcrawler, and I threw a rebel wee craw. Within a handful of casts, I had a small fish on, but in my attempt to hand my rod to my son so he could land it, it spit the lure...

And then the weather moved in. Sprinkles, rumbles of thunder. I checked the radar on my phone and determined we were on the fringe, and waited for more significant lightning/thunder/wind to turn us off. It never did, but the rain came down in force. We fished through the rain, which is something I've never done before; but I was a man possessed. I only stopped to re-tie Connor's snag casualties, and then went back at it. In the midst of the more moderate rain, I caught two smallies, one about 12", the other a sure dink at 8", but this was my first time ever fishing with a rebel craw, so I was pleased, and I also know this hole to produce more numbers than size, so no complaints.

Unfortunately, Connor didn't catch anything, even after he begged me to let him use my shad pattern rattlin' rapala, but his spirits remained high. Once the rain stopped, so did the bite. I would see one or two smallies rolling every 2-3 minutes, but they were certainly off at that point. After another 30 minutes without a bite, and one last waste deep wade to retrieve my snagged rebel craw, we headed out. 

As I type this, on a fishing website, I find myself also thinking, in the back of my mind, about different lure color patterns, different times of day, new locations... I think I have a problem.


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

You sir went diehard tonight. The rain comes for me and I skirt of to my car like a puppy with tail between his legs... however great job on the fish! I just started saturday using the rebel craws.. took the normal size on a kayak satuday nailed three fish on it alone firsr one being a 15" smallie.. second a dinky carp that was a bit full of itself to think he could swallow my craw..third another smallie at 14".. for a first time out it proved itself worthy the 5 bucks. .so much so yesterday I bought a 2 pack of the wee craws and firsr cast landed a 10-12" smallie.. ..apart from that plenty of us fishaholics out there.. ....ill be honest to say its not very often I go an hour or with out contemplating some way to squeeze in that next cast or ponder spots lures etc. Etc.. in other word just remember that next time you drive past pond and find yourself lost in thought of how you'd fish it.. your not alone. Lol.. fish on man!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

haha im pretty sure i know where you were at. ill keep it a secret though


----------



## jmpmstr1998 (Jun 19, 2009)

I know how you feel Brian. My wife watches TV and I watch Google earth and bing maps. I travel with a northern and southern Ohio waterway guide. I got my but chewed for sunburn recently but my reply was at least I caught fish. I plan my weekends starting on Sunday night. I feel like a drug addict waiting for his next fix. 
I hope I'm never cured.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bassky (Oct 7, 2008)

I have been like this for 50 years!! No wonder my wife hates the word fishing when it comes out of my mouth!!


----------



## ghurlag (Apr 27, 2013)

I'm already thinking about how to fish around the weather this weekend... Oh, and wife and I agree the next house has to have a large pond...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jmpmstr1998 (Jun 19, 2009)

I will probably be exactly where I was last weekend doing the exact same thing you want to try it give me a holler if not I'll send pictures

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Just Fishin' (Nov 27, 2012)

I've heard of AA meetings, but maybe we need Fishaholic meetings too?! I share in the constant thinking about where to fish, when I'll fish next, what technique I'll use, etc. Looks like it could be a rainy morning tomorrow but that won't stop me... Got a trip planned rain or shine!


----------



## ghurlag (Apr 27, 2013)

Just Fishin' said:


> I've heard of AA meetings, but maybe we need Fishaholic meetings too?! I share in the constant thinking about where to fish, when I'll fish next, what technique I'll use, etc. Looks like it could be a rainy morning tomorrow but that won't stop me... Got a trip planned rain or shine!


I know what you mean. I have things to do around the house that might delay me, bug I hope to get out for a little bit tomorrow.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jmpmstr1998 (Jun 19, 2009)

I'll be out all weekend starting tonight. Just put the Fish Finder in the Yak. Nobody likes a quitter so no Fishaholics Anonymous for me. However we could all get together a a local establishment some time for lunch and stories. Maybe take over a large pond for a while.


----------



## Tin Guppy (Mar 20, 2007)

I know how you feel, I bought a house in the country and the first year I built a pond in the front yard. Once it got 4' of water in it every time I went fishing I got extra minnows and put in, when filled up I put in broken concrete and 3 big brush piles for cover. I now have bass,crappie,gills and cats to fish for before and after work.


----------



## ghurlag (Apr 27, 2013)

Do you ever feel obligated to fish the pond, since you have it, when you rally want to fish elsewhere?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

i'm like you brian.. welcome to fishaholic


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Where is Mr A. on this thread? I think he started one very similar to this a few months back..it was pretty funny


----------



## Just Fishin' (Nov 27, 2012)

jmpmstr1998 said:


> I'll be out all weekend starting tonight. Just put the Fish Finder in the Yak. Nobody likes a quitter so no Fishaholics Anonymous for me. However we could all get together a a local establishment some time for lunch and stories. Maybe take over a large pond for a while.


Haha yeah, No quitter here but I like the idea of meeting at a local establishment telling stories!

Sent from my ADR6350 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Ken Dubb (May 14, 2013)

I love the idea of a get together but as many have said yes I am a fishaholic but I've never been a quitter. I haven't been out in about 2-3 weeks and I have an itch that severely needs scratched. Thankfully I'm off work all week but without a vehicle....the water and I will surely be together this week as often as possible!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ghurlag (Apr 27, 2013)

trailbreaker said:


> i'm like you brian.. welcome to fishaholic


Thanks!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ghurlag (Apr 27, 2013)

jmpmstr1998 said:


> I'll be out all weekend starting tonight. Just put the Fish Finder in the Yak. Nobody likes a quitter so no Fishaholics Anonymous for me. However we could all get together a a local establishment some time for lunch and stories. Maybe take over a large pond for a while.


I missed this post. I agree on meeting at a local fishing/watering hole. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ghurlag (Apr 27, 2013)

I'm at the muffler shop right now, reading Field and Stream... I don't think I have a problem at all...

Thinking of practicing cast/retrieve in a puddle in the parking lot... 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jmpmstr1998 (Jun 19, 2009)

Went to a local creek this morning with a fellow fishaholic. Hit about 20 between us. Had to leave for a birthday dinner. Wishing I was still there. There is always later and tomorrow.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ghurlag (Apr 27, 2013)

jmpmstr1998 said:


> Went to a local creek this morning with a fellow fishaholic. Hit about 20 between us. Had to leave for a birthday dinner. Wishing I was still there. There is always later and tomorrow.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Always later and tomorrow... Spoken like a true fishaholic.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MissAye (Jun 21, 2013)

Omg. I'm new at getting back into this. Used to fish all the time as a kid w my dad then grew outta it. But my bf fishes and needless to say...he got me hooked. (no pun intended lol) I'm an addict...I'm always going on cruises following the river to find any good fishing spots I or we can fish and the same w any lake. I'm glad its not just me. I feel like I have to keep it contained and not sound like a crazy fishing lady in front of my bf. Lol 

Sent from my EVO using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ghurlag (Apr 27, 2013)

MissAye said:


> Omg. I'm new at getting back into this. Used to fish all the time as a kid w my dad then grew outta it. But my bf fishes and needless to say...he got me hooked. (no pun intended lol) I'm an addict...I'm always going on cruises following the river to find any good fishing spots I or we can fish and the same w any lake. I'm glad its not just me. I feel like I have to keep it contained and not sound like a crazy fishing lady in front of my bf. Lol
> 
> Sent from my EVO using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Don't fight it. You are clearly something special  

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MissAye (Jun 21, 2013)

Haha thanks. Sometimes its hard to keep it contained! Like right now I'm dying to go out...this rain sucks! Idk what to do w myself! Haven't caught a fish in a couple weeks...I'm dreamin about fish bc uts been so long! Bahaha

Sent from my EVO using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

ghurlag said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


welcome.. i was gonna go fishing today yet again mother nature had other plans


----------



## ghurlag (Apr 27, 2013)

MissAye said:


> Haha thanks. Sometimes its hard to keep it contained! Like right now I'm dying to go out...this rain sucks! Idk what to do w myself! Haven't caught a fish in a couple weeks...I'm dreamin about fish bc uts been so long! Bahaha
> 
> Sent from my EVO using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Fish in the rain... That's what I do 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MissAye (Jun 21, 2013)

Just what I'm about to do! Gunna catch some gills for tomorrow's fishin trip  its all bout dedication  haha 

Sent from my EVO using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

ghurlag said:


> My name is Brian, and I'm a fishaholic...
> 
> For the past few days and nights, my thoughts have constantly drifted to fishing. Not just generic, "boy I'd love to fish somewhere", but specific locations, specific approaches (wading vs. kayaking), specific baits and lures. It's like an itch that needs to be scratched.
> 
> If the weekend does not work out, just call in sick.


----------



## Tin Guppy (Mar 20, 2007)

ghurlag said:


> Do you ever feel obligated to fish the pond, since you have it, when you rally want to fish elsewhere?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


My wife thinks since I have it that I can stay home and fish. She does not understand that 1 pond does not cover everything yesterday I got up at 3:30 to go to CJ Brown for walleye and she asked if I was nuts getting up that early on my day off. You would think after 37 years she would know by now that I fish when I can.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

ghurlag said:


> My name is Brian, and I'm a fishaholic...


Hi Brian.....

I feel your pain young man. I just got back from 2 weeks at the Outer Banks. Toughest decision of the day after checking the wind..... do I fish the beach, Rodanthe Pier, put the yak in somewhere, or the Bonner Bridge.

I get home last night after 750+ miles driving back and my yak is still on the truck, so my thought when I get home...... do I go fishing tomorrow? 

My name is Steve, and I'm a fishaholic too.


----------



## ghurlag (Apr 27, 2013)

backlashed said:


> Hi Brian.....
> 
> I feel your pain young man. I just got back from 2 weeks at the Outer Banks. Toughest decision of the day after checking the wind..... do I fish the beach, Rodanthe Pier, put the yak in somewhere, or the Bonner Bridge.
> 
> ...


A man after my own heart. Tge next question... Did you? Are you?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Unfortunately not today, but I'm still thinking about it!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jmpmstr1998 (Jun 19, 2009)

Hi Steve. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

backlashed said:


> Hi Brian.....
> 
> I feel your pain young man. I just got back from 2 weeks at the Outer Banks. Toughest decision of the day after checking the wind..... do I fish the beach, Rodanthe Pier, put the yak in somewhere, or the Bonner Bridge.
> 
> ...


..now thats a true hardcore fishierman! love it! lol


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

I definitely have a problem. Im always researching baits, spots, and refining my gear. I really think its half the fun just getting prepared! Its a hobby in itself. Right now, I am modding my wife's kayak in preparation for fishing tournaments, so we can go out together. Fish finder, rod holders, basket in the back, and the works. (She will never come with me, but like I said, its a hobby.) Many times, if you drove down my street, you would be able to see me practicing casting my spinning rods and baitcasters to certain spots in the yard with a bell sinker. That happens once a week. Gotta love it guys, get out there and get 'em!


----------



## ghurlag (Apr 27, 2013)

Northern1 said:


> I definitely have a problem. Im always researching baits, spots, and refining my gear. I really think its half the fun just getting prepared! Its a hobby in itself. Right now, I am modding my wife's kayak in preparation for fishing tournaments, so we can go out together. Fish finder, rod holders, basket in the back, and the works. (She will never come with me, but like I said, its a hobby.) Many times, if you drove down my street, you would be able to see me practicing casting my spinning rods and baitcasters to certain spots in the yard with a bell sinker. That happens once a week. Gotta love it guys, get out there and get 'em!


I have a wife and a son, but only one kayak. Obviously, I must needs buy moar!

Two skunk trips this weekend, both wading/bank fishing. The yak waits in dry dock. So many places to go, I'm not sure where to begin...


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

Who else wakes up from a dead sleep throwing they're arms into the air, like you're setting the hook on a "bobber dunk" that had just happened moments earlier in a dream?

I am also a fishaholic......
There is no cure.....only treatments


----------



## Just Fishin' (Nov 27, 2012)

flyphisherman said:


> Who else wakes up from a dead sleep throwing they're arms into the air, like you're setting the hook on a "bobber dunk" that had just happened moments earlier in a dream?
> 
> I am also a fishaholic......
> There is no cure.....only treatments


Haha sounds like a great dream! Much better than my dream about work... I mean my nightmare about work :/

Sent from my ADR6350 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ghurlag (Apr 27, 2013)

After fishing last night, as I was getting into bed, I read from one of my fly fishing books before turning out the light. 

I woke up this morning thinking about last night on the water. Right now I'm thinking about how mad to risk making my wife over the next few days...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Hello, my name is Mr. A, and I'm a fishaholic. 

It's so bad I have almost wrecked looking at a body of water and deciding how I would fish it and with what. I look at peoples properties and think about where I would put a pond if I owned that property. And I am obsessed with trying to perfect my tackle, from rods and reels to lures and tackle to my system of carrying them all. I also bide my time looking for stuff on my environment I could use to go fishing for food if the SHTF. (like using a coat hanger, toy airplane, some dental floss and the beads from an old curtain in the basement to make a buzzbait.)

But what makes my addiction the worst is my ADHD. I can literally be in the middle of a conversation with a friend and blurt something out about fishing half way thru my sentance about something that want even related to fishing........

I also dream about owning a boat and tourney fishing for a living.

But like my wife and I agreed, I'm not chasing women, I'm not drinking or drugging, and if the kids follow in my foot steps, theres really nothing wrong with that either.

~^~^~^~^~^
| Mr. A
|
¿ {


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

Mr. A said:


> Hello, my name is Mr. A, and I'm a fishaholic.
> . I also bide my time looking for stuff on my environment I could use to go fishing for food if the SHTF. (like using a coat hanger, toy airplane, some dental floss and the beads from an old curtain in the basement to make a buzzbait.)
> 
> ¿ {


Speaking of this back in highschool me and my buddy constructed fishing poles.. mine was a 5' limb I smoothed out added some eye screws for quides used a spooll of sewing string (mounted with a nail and washer thru the middle of the spool to the side of the stick) for my reel and string .. even had a little handle for reeling.,.for a hook I shaped and sharpened a paperclip. . That night I ate bluegill and even caught a small bass (8" or so) all on something that took a little over an hour to make and with all things found around the house. .. 



Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

My name is Brian, and I'm a fishaholic...


----------



## kickinbass (May 25, 2009)

I have honestly missed out on fishing trips before because I was late getting back from fishing...


----------

